# Time for some serious decision making



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi all..

Now I am in a dilemma. Have to make the choice right now which will get us there on time.
Here are my options

1. we are on the MODL and the CSL. which means our turn is next once they clear the sponsored category, but I come form High Risk country, so I am still not given priority as against those coming form UK or the US or other low risk/no risk nations. Should we wait for it to happen with time? But I want to be in AU by this year end. I am 32 and don't have time to wait all my life for having babies and getting settled in life. We decided that we wont go for it till we are settled there. which means another year or maybe two ocne we land there. 

2. My OH falls in the State sponsored list for ACT and Queensland. Now ACT has his ASCO code as is 2231-11 (which the ACS gave us) but queensland has the asco code 2231 nec (which we mentioned while applying for ACS). Now confusion is, do we go for ACT sponsorship? Since there are not many IT jobs in Canberra, I am not sure, but then yes, we do have contacts there, dunno how much will they be of help for us.

The reason we are not vry keen for state sponsorship is that I dont want to be stuck at a place for 2 yrs, I know we will be there faster than we thought but I am not ready right away. I had a back problem which has been cured 95% but the 5% is left. which I am sure will be fine within a month since I am working hard.

please suggest, I have been thinking about this since last evening. Me and my OH have had a long chat over it but still are confused as to what to do..

Aah.. how I hate making decisions


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Anj:

My opinion.

If the application is already filed for > 6 months then option (1). Although they do more checks for "high risk" countries this should not add more than 2 months to total processing time (most of it being 'allocated status and waiting for police checks).

If the application has not been filed do go for a regional area and I do think you should consider Adelaide on your list as well. 2 yrs is not as long as you might think and after those 2 yrs you are free to move anywhere in AU.

***
From what I know of your posting your application was filed a while back and it's basically waiting for a case officer to do whatever they do.



anj1976 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Now I am in a dilemma. Have to make the choice right now which will get us there on time.
> Here are my options
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI amaslam

Yes you are right, we filed in september. exactly 5 months back. we start the 6th month tomorrow  (this sounds so pregnant  )
anyway, Adelaid doesnt hv his skill, I dont think so.. will check once again
Accoding to statistics and the timeline, it should not take more thn 3 months to hear form teh CO but looking at the way there have been delays, its adding to confusion. I dont want to be here since we have a rent agreement here and we have clearly told our landlord that we would be not here long and If we stick for another year, we will have to search for rental yet again which is too much of an expense..
do you thinkw e should wait and go with the modl??
also, my husband has his company office in WA as well, there is a possibility that he gets a job there, have not talked openly with his office people but his sources told him that in WA they have positions right now.


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Anj,
Well looks like you need to make a decision as well. I think at this point if you did have all the points needs for independent and already lodged your application, just leave it as is. You'll probably have to pay extra fees to change it and probably slow it down as well during the change.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nopes, no extra fee. my lawyer told me that if I want him to do it then he would charge but also suggested (sweet of him) that it is a piece of cake, just a form to be filled, so might as well do it urself.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think your lawyer is being 'too sweet' as in he wants more candy . To me doing another application now would probably lead to a longer delay than just letting the already filed application finish. 

The WA idea has merit, this is quite similar to how I came to AU, if it was new application time I would've done a 457 to the WA office and then apply for PR soon after (either with 856 ENS or not).



anj1976 said:


> Nopes, no extra fee. my lawyer told me that if I want him to do it then he would charge but also suggested (sweet of him) that it is a piece of cake, just a form to be filled, so might as well do it urself.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm, thanks amaslam, I think we should leave the state sponsorship bit. ME and OH too were not too keen. One main reasonw as that canberra does not have as many jobs in IT and secondly I wanted to keep options open. I know people in sydney, melbourne, brisbane and ofcourse the current company in perth. once we do get teh grant, I would be talking to everyone, In last two yrs I have been digging my contacts and have tried to revive the long lost relations, just so that we can have some bit of help once we go. so basically we have some or the other person at every place that we have in mind.

since we have been hearing all kind of things regarding them taking up the modl applications, I think its best to leave things as is and wait.

I dont thinkwe r ready to go right away, or in next couple of months. we have to manage a lot of money still. I plan to carry along some 20-25k A$ and we are more thn half way thru.. and i feel teh more the merrier..


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

hi Anj,
Should we show our bank balance to be heavy while applying for Visa. Since I saw in the main application asking for "What is the value of money, goods and assets which you (and your spouse or interdependent partner) intend to bring to Australia?". I am not married yet so how much do u think I should specify??
I have friends at Melbourne so how much should I be carrying with me when I will be travelling.
Also, I am planning to get married by July or Aug of this year so can I apply for my fience also in the main appllication. 
I am plannin to get married this year hoping that I will get my visa by next year July. Settling down at OZ will take another 6 months to 1 yr. So only after 2 years we can have kids. That is too long since my fience is already 35 yrs old i am very much worried about this. But then he is encouraging me to attain my desire first and then kids (nice hubby, isnt it!!)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cintai, first thing, u do not need to mention the money bit tht u wud be carrying. I dont know why tht point is there becasue for those migrating it isnt certain, maybe it is for those who plan to tk a huge amount and tht might be adding to their application.. dont know if i am making any sense.. we did not write anything there, left it blank.

now coming to ur fiance bit, get married in teh court because it wont be possible for u to add her in the application if u r not married. u hv to attach the marriage certificate, we took 4 months to get ours and tht was why our applciation got delayed for 4 months. anyway, good tht u asked, get married in the court, u can always hv a formal wedding later, but u wud need this certificate and trust me after getting married, it isnt easy to get ur marriage regisered.. its irritating how they ask for 10,000 papers and tk money and then still say come atleast a dozen times if u want it to be done..

as for the money bit, it varies from person to person, a friend told me carry atleast 10,000A$ with u, another someone told me make it 20,000A$ if u want ur initial days to be comfortable. but looking at the mkt i think 20k shud be a good amount, anything above tht is a bonus.

but again, dont mark my word, everyone thinks differently and it depends on how much u r willing to struggle..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

woops cintai, u r a girl.. i thought otherwise


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

tx Anj. ha ha ha did i sound like a boy!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, u read like one.. i dunno how u sound


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

tx Anj... ha ha ha did I sound like a boy!!


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

ha ha will make sure tht i write like a boy!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ahem ahem... sound.. babes.. (i can call u tht now )
relax.. I make stupid mistakes all the time and my gender recognizing senses are not very strong..specially when I am reading..


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

It happens yaar!! I discussed with my Fiance, he is asking me to go ahead with the application. At the time I receive my visa we can apply a spousal visa for him. Anyway our plan is that I have to go and settle in OZ and only after 6 months if I am comfortable over there he will leave his job and relocate (since he is in a good position with a good package ina good company now). If possible he will try to relocate thru his current company itself. 

So as it is I guess there is no need for a hurry in getting married!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

spouse visa means u will spend extra for it. it anyways will tk one yr for ur visa, so i dont see a reason for not getting married in the court. trust me it isnt easy
i know people who tried this way and got absolutely tired becasue of teh waiting period.

anyway, its ur call


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh is it! Then I will do a research on it and will decide!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well cintai this goes by my experience, this was the mistake that I did, by not marrying in the court we delayed our application by 4 months. anyway, if u r so sure tht u hv to marry him then u shud go ahead. also, u anyways will hv to get ur marriage registered in the court which , trust me, is a pain..

do the research and make ur decision. cheers


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah u are rite. Anyway I am goin to marrying him only but then just wondering wht my parents would say. Will discuss with my parents and decide. Already they are against my plan of moving into OZ. Since they are happy with the job I am in now and they are worried about the recession out. So got to convince them and get permission to do a court marriage.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, they hv to be present for teh court marriage anyways since thats what indian law says and if that surety is there, then there shouldn't be any issue.
we did this mistake becasue if u get married otherwise, u need proof of the venue (a bill by the place where u had teh wedding), they need a letter by the priest who is involved, then they need ur parents plus his parents plus 2 more witnesses that they attended the marriage with respective affidavits.
there is too much of a hassle. trust me. and then we went to the court some half a dozen times with all the witnesses.. its a killer


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Nah.. its fairly simple procedure.. file an application, go there with 2 witnesses from each side (valid IDs) and it gets done in half hr or less.. 
Same for registration..

My friends just did in Chennai.. Jan End.. they registered their marriage after formal ceremony.. 
Another ones did it in New Delhi.. They had court marriage.. 

Infact, all we had to do was pay some guy 1000 bucks.. n not even notice period was required


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I must say u just got lucky.. because in our case we paid 5000 bux, 6 witnesses, 6 rounds to the court, inspite of having all the papers. it isnt that simple. I am telling you by my experience.
incase of court marriage, u have to register one month prior to the date they give u. and court marriage is simpler than getting ur already married status registered.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Our marriage is going to be only a registered marriage with a reception which would be in June or Aug. Thats y I am confused in preponing.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Anj, next time please ask around... everyone I know had no trouble at all.. Infact they find it easiest Govt dept to handle.. But then again, most of us do have family members or close friends in diff Govt Depts.. So half time, we don't even pay..

And again, this 1 month notice.. its way easy to get around.. go thr and within an hr u can be married...

N wow.. 6 witnesses, rounds to court n 5k.. I must say you did quite a work thr


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Anj,

i got my file number in may'2008 but no CO yet, currently i am working in Dubai and i asked my agent in dubai if i can apply for PCC from India since it would take roughly around 2 months to get it.
my agent is saying dont apply now... 
seeing the current processing method i think i should apply for PCC from UAE and as well as India... what do you suggest..

regards
ali


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> Anj, next time please ask around... everyone I know had no trouble at all.. Infact they find it easiest Govt dept to handle.. But then again, most of us do have family members or close friends in diff Govt Depts.. So half time, we don't even pay..
> 
> And again, this 1 month notice.. its way easy to get around.. go thr and within an hr u can be married...
> 
> N wow.. 6 witnesses, rounds to court n 5k.. I must say you did quite a work thr


You think I did not ask around? u say u hv people in some or the other department.. well, try going and getting the work done without having people in givt department.. anyway, I dont want to argue on something that has been done already. why dont u do a search and find out how many people ahd issues with their marriage registeration. 

also, if u know the govt rules, it is mandatory for the govt to put up the pix at the board for a month of those scheduled to get married in the court. An hour to get married/? this is news to me. I dont know what part of India u live in epidaetia.

No offence, but in the real world this is how things happen. you pay, and still slog ur A*s. Gurgaon is known for being the worst department for all these things. half the time the freakin registrar does not sit on his seat. his timings are 9 to 5 in the evening and he comes at 15 to 1 and 1pm is the lunch time which extends till 3.30. post which he has private meetings.. this my dear friend is the real world.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cintai I told u how it goes, ask around (as epidaetia suggested), take permissions and if all goes well, then go for it but do not file an application of urs alone followed by his application, it might delay things. 

wish u luck

cheers


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok Anj. I will.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alizulfs said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> i got my file number in may'2008 but no CO yet, currently i am working in Dubai and i asked my agent in dubai if i can apply for PCC from India since it would take roughly around 2 months to get it.
> my agent is saying dont apply now...
> ...


HI ali

I am not sure but doesnt the immigration site specify that u need to get pcc clearance from all countries tht u hv lived in, in last 5 yrs..or was it 10. and it is not suggested to get it done right away because it isnt clear how long the application will take for the CO to be allocated. right now things are very uncertain


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Anj,

I had lived in Indonesia from 1997 till 1998 should I include this in my Main visa application. Also does ACS certify tht we are under CSL or while processing the Main Visa application they look for CSL. Also when I checked for ASCO code for my .Net technologies experience the CSL list specifiies as refer to MODL list and 2239-17ASCO code is available in MODL.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

cintai said:


> Hey Anj,
> 
> I had lived in Indonesia from 1997 till 1998 should I include this in my Main visa application. Also does ACS certify tht we are under CSL or while processing the Main Visa application they look for CSL. Also when I checked for ASCO code for my .Net technologies experience the CSL list specifiies as refer to MODL list and 2239-17ASCO code is available in MODL.


Yes ofcourse u hv to mention it. acs is for assessment of ur skill. they certify that u qualify in the said skill. the csl and the modl is accounted for during the time of the application. and I dont see.net as going off the modl list in the near future.. but u never know what happens in the future. 
dont worry too much, relax and concentrate on the acs right now.


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanx Anj. The reason behind this question is that as I had told u before it will take another 2 months (since I have 10 months of exp in .Net) for me to become eligible for CSL. If ACS is not goin to be bothered about this 12 months exp in .NEt as a mandatory thing then I can go ahead and apply it. So that when I apply for Main Visa I will be having more than 12 months of .Net exp. Sorry to bug u with lots of questions. U know I am unable to even sleep well. Daily mrng I am having a dream of applying for Visa -)))). When i set up a target it goes like a rolla coaster in my brain. Until i accomplish it it will run and run...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well cintai, the same is with everyone.. probably thts y we move forth and work towards our goal. it is very important to have goals and dreams.

since it is mandatory for u to hv 12 months exp. in the skill that you are counting on, u shud wait for 2 months, apply for acs, get ur skill assessed and then move forth with the application.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the latest dev at my end... OH fits in vic state sponsored skill list. wondering what to de.. he has filled the form but not filing it would be a gamble.. al night I just had one thing on my mind.. what if the modl does not move any faster and we r stuck here for good.. and then if we fill the sponsorship form and file it and get it.. what if the modl applications r moving fast and we could get a co without the sponsorship (I heard they got to clear all modl applications by end of may).. damn.. i hate making decisions..

ok, what if we get rejected for the sponsorship.. what then?? does that affect our 175 application already lying with them.. anyone???


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Anj:

Double-check this with the Immi dept, but I think you can only have one active application with them. If you apply for new visa class they'll stop processing the existing one.

You've been on this forum for a while and it's about your 5th month, I think most people here had 9-12 month processing time, why the heebie jeebies at this time?

I'd say you still have 3 months to go in the currently filed app anyway.





anj1976 said:


> the latest dev at my end... OH fits in vic state sponsored skill list. wondering what to de.. he has filled the form but not filing it would be a gamble.. al night I just had one thing on my mind.. what if the modl does not move any faster and we r stuck here for good.. and then if we fill the sponsorship form and file it and get it.. what if the modl applications r moving fast and we could get a co without the sponsorship (I heard they got to clear all modl applications by end of may).. damn.. i hate making decisions..
> 
> ok, what if we get rejected for the sponsorship.. what then?? does that affect our 175 application already lying with them.. anyone???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi amaslam, thats what I thought but my lawyer told me that the 175 application turns to 176 and move up the ladder drastically, these were his exact words.
he even mentioned something about it being uncertain as to how much time the modl will take now since they have started processing the applications in order of priority, the same being given to state sponsored first. he says they will take up the modl's in some time but the duration of the so called sometime can not be judged, it can be a month or a couple o months or maybe 6 months.
secondly, they r starting with all pre september07 applications and our application is sept08.

all this isnt making sense to us. I was always against taking the state sponsored route since I do not want to be stuck at one place, I know 2 yrs is hardly anything but still, who knows..and this one call frm our agent has made things so confusing.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

His exact words were

"Let us get the sponsorship, we will attach the state sponsorship with change of circumstances form & application will process under 176 instead of 175, you will move up the que dramatically."


----------



## canadiangal75 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a tough one Anj... It really sounds like your agent is just fishing for more money.. Your application is already correct and in a queue. It's kind of like at the grocery store where you switch queues at the last minute because you think the next one over will be faster. Doesn't seem to work out usually. I'd really stick with your current application. What good is it to you to get the state sponsorship and then not be able to find a job in that state.

However, if his company wants him in on a 457.. you can go for that as you can keep processing your independent one as well.. May have to change some stuff but at least you'd be in Oz with a job.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh well, our agent isnt doing it, he asked us to do it and also said its just a form, fill it and send. lets see.. both of us are not too keen..will get a clearer picture in a couple of days. even if we apply for it, we will get it in a month, by then we will know what the diac is doing with modl applications. we will then decide if we want to attach teh grant with our application or go on with the 175 as is..


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> HI ali
> 
> I am not sure but doesnt the immigration site specify that u need to get pcc clearance from all countries tht u hv lived in, in last 5 yrs..or was it 10. and it is not suggested to get it done right away because it isnt clear how long the application will take for the CO to be allocated. right now things are very uncertain


hello anj
u r right... i think its better i wait for their instructions..
during the pc checks i could save a bit more money 

thanks 
ali


----------

